# Still young, still a baby



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Seriously... why does everyone say that? Sure I'm not even 30 yet which makes me quite the 'baby' (not funny -.-), but the point is, I WONT BE YOUNG for long! Not to mention all my white hairs and such (I blame STBX's plucking habits)

Since I was in my teens I got this. Still young, still young, like ok sure I was, but I had to make my decisions as a man due to living independent at the age of 12. When I turned 18, still the same, still young, still a baby, get a degree, build a career and all that. But if I had followed that advice I wouldn't have met my wife or had my daughter which is the ONLY reason I'm successful today, still don't have a degree or a career but I have my own business.

Now at 28, I get it still... still young still young, still my whole life ahead of me, like what?! :scratchhead: I'll be 30 soon and I won't feel very young anymore  Not to mention I already have wrinkles!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Seriously... why does everyone say that?


'everyone' being old people? 


I'm not sure if you're flaunting your age, your accomplishment, complaining about the white hairs, or just felt like starting a thread? ...You kids and your crazy threads these days.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

If I had to guess from your posts, I wouldn't have guessed you were even as old as 28.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Old? Nah, I prefer the term "older"/more mature people 

I'm just curious why impatience at my age is so frowned upon tis all =/
The way I see it, it's natural no? I know deep down that my youth won't last forever, so I embrace my impatience


----------



## H30 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ha I have had wrinkles around my eyes side as long as I can recall. I am 30 I smile a lot. Mostly anyone older will think you are young anyway. People may be saying this now because of changes going on and giving you hope that maybe it isn't to late? It is never to late.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe, I know it's all good intentioned but... I dunno, whether I should take the advice or not, right now in the case of my impending divorce, I'm considering anti-depressants, but people say I should let time heal my wounds naturally, but I don't see why when one is feeling crook or with a migraine one shouldn't take painkillers during the healing process etc.



COGypsy said:


> If I had to guess from your posts, I wouldn't have guessed you were even as old as 28.


I fool around alot 
And ironically it's because I don't wanna feel old!


----------



## julianne (Sep 18, 2013)

:scratchhead: I must have you confused with someone else, I thought you said you were an old dude


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Seriously... why does everyone say that? Sure I'm not even 30 yet which makes me quite the 'baby' (not funny -.-), but the point is, I WONT BE YOUNG for long! Not to mention all my white hairs and such (I blame STBX's plucking habits)
> 
> Since I was in my teens I got this. Still young, still young, like ok sure I was, but I had to make my decisions as a man due to living independent at the age of 12. When I turned 18, still the same, still young, still a baby, get a degree, build a career and all that. But if I had followed that advice I wouldn't have met my wife or had my daughter which is the ONLY reason I'm successful today, still don't have a degree or a career but I have my own business.
> 
> Now at 28, I get it still... still young still young, still my whole life ahead of me, like what?! :scratchhead: I'll be 30 soon and I won't feel very young anymore  Not to mention I already have wrinkles!


Who cares. Soon you'll be starting a thread wondering why everyone is calling you an old fart. 

Don't wish your time away. Enjoy each moment and embrace your age at every age.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I could actually, because people around my age or younger call me an old fart anyway!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I could actually, because people around my age or younger call me an old fart anyway!


You analyze things too much. Stop that!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't stop, I'm sober and celibate! Not a good combination!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I can't stop, I'm sober and celibate! Not a good combination!


I don't believe you. I think you have always been this way.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yup unless I'm drunk and had sex! Which I haven't had neither for 9 months seperated!


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

But you're so young and still a baby!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

GEESH. How do you live like this? You are sounding very insecure RD.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

I used to feel old when I was young but then when I turned 40 I felt like I was on deaths' door. and now I just feel like I don't know if I'm young or old, I'm about halfway there. 
Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What does one expect from recent events? I'm human not immortal to heartbreak


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Oldfaithful said:


> I used to feel old when I was young but then when I turned 40 I felt like I was on deaths' door. and now I just feel like I don't know if I'm young or old, I'm about halfway there.
> Youth is wasted on the young.


I don't think I've ever felt old...probably because I act so young


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

from recent events? the situation in the Phillipines?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

?!

:rofl:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> What does one expect from recent events? I'm human not immortal to heartbreak


You should still love yourself and be confident in who you are. She doesn't control how you feel about yourself.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Since when did I stop loving myself and lost confidence? :scratchhead:

By complaining that people find me young and still a baby? Really? =O


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Since when did I stop loving myself and lost confidence? :scratchhead:
> 
> By complaining that people find me young and still a baby? Really? =O


By analyzing everything and second guessing yourself RD.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

Divorce tends to do that to you.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Oldfaithful said:


> Divorce tends to do that to you.


Something to watch out for...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So anyway, my divorce aside, back on topic -.-

Why people say this to youngsters?
The only reason I say "you're still young" to youngers is because I coped it all my life too and as it irritates me I wanna irritate them too!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> So anyway, my divorce aside, back on topic -.-
> 
> Why people say this to youngsters?
> The only reason I say "you're still young" to youngers is because I coped it all my life too and as it irritates me I wanna irritate them too!


Say shut your trap you old sea hag.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Make me -.-

If you dare!


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

Because it's harder to restart your life when you're old.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So shouldn't one be encouraging them to live life, grasp at opportunities like no tomorrow, and stop wasting time trying to heal when one can just have a 'quick fix' so they can get back out there on the battlefield again and soldier on?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Respect your elders! GEESH what has gotten into our youth today?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> So shouldn't one be encouraging them to live life, grasp at opportunities like no tomorrow, and stop wasting time trying to heal when one can just have a 'quick fix' so they can get back out there on the battlefield again and soldier on?


Or learn from your mistakes and become a better person and make better decisions for yourself.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

tracyishere said:


> Respect your elders! GEESH what has gotten into our youth today?






> Or learn from your mistakes and become a better person and making better decisions for them self.


Yes, but wheres the harm in painkillers in the process to help one function during the healing process?


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

Sex with casual consensual friends and alcohol are good too.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Oldfaithful said:


> Sex with casual consensual friends and alcohol are good too.


Not if you want to prove your loyalty


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

But if you want to prove your royalty to casual consensual friends its amazing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What loyalty? I have nothing more to prove to her

I've lived an NSA life before my wife, not able to go back to that, and having quit alcohol due to my addiction, not going to back to that either. Going to get some meds however


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> What loyalty? I have nothing more to prove to her
> 
> I've lived an NSA life before my wife, not able to go back to that, and having quit alcohol due to my addiction, not going to back to that either. Going to get some meds however


Then you have made your choice. Stop reconciling and start building a new life for yourself. 

Do what makes you happy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That's the plan


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't think I've ever dismissed anyone by their age making sweeping comments.... I try to look at the whole picture of a person....and there is plenty to look at...after all ... everyone is different and so "individual" -which makes the world go 'round......

Some are more mature in their early 20's over some that are reaching 40..... to lump any sect of people under the same umbrella..(whether it be age, religion, nationality, sex, etc)...it just doesn't work for me personally...

We are all just too individual and unique..many facets to consider... and like yourself RD.... you've been on your own since age 12... who can say [email protected]#


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I don't think I've ever dismissed anyone by their age making sweeping comments.... I try to look at the whole picture of a person....and there is plenty to look at...after all ... everyone is different and so "individual" -which makes the world go 'round......
> 
> *Some are more mature in their early 20's over some that are reaching 40*..... to lump any sect of people under the same umbrella..(whether it be age, religion, nationality, sex, etc)...it just doesn't work for me personally...
> 
> We are all just too individual and unique..many facets to consider... and like yourself RD.... you've been on your own since age 12... who can say [email protected]#


:iagree:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My childhood has made me somewhat immature in some ways while mature in others however, on one hand I was forced to grow up very fast but on the other I haven't really grown up at all in other words. One reason why I enjoy my daughter's company alot too is because I feel like I'm reliving my childhood with her. Besides daddy makes funny faces and doesn't take himself seriously 

Still, I just don't get how people see that I have so much time left when I don't feel it at all, my 20s are gone before I knew it, I blame marriage lol
Youth doesn't last forever, I want to experience it in all its glory before my white-hair/wrinkle situation gets even worse...

... yet people tell me "you have so much time, you are still young", good intentioned but really? :scratchhead:


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

I do not know your whole story. While I am younger than you are I agree with what the people say. You ARE still young and have most of your life in front of you  It is much easier than startig a-new at 60.

Having said that I do not like it when people call me "girl". I am a mother. I have responsibility. So I am grown-up and not a girl.


----------

